# Rage by ID



## Sunray (Jun 8, 2011)

Its a combo between the best FPS game company and the best RPG company, which I think I said could do with a decent engine as the fallout one is passable at best.

It looks amazing.


----------



## grit (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, I'm really excited that Carmack appears to be back on form


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

It's a fantastic engine, but lighting is hard-baked, so you'll never see it used in an RPG


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 8, 2011)

That will encourage children to shoot people with mind control crossbow bolts  Ban this sick filth


----------



## grit (Jun 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's a fantastic engine, but lighting is hard-baked, so you'll never see it used in an RPG


 
I didnt realise that, kinda surprising. In fairness though he has publicly stated that he is happy to leave to the engine licensing business to tim sweeny and co.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

Also note, Bethesda is just publishing this. None of their RPG teams are working on it - it's an ID game through and through.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 8, 2011)

if you watch that video, its very fallout.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

In art style, yes.


----------



## Cid (Jun 8, 2011)

"Quayola"


----------



## grit (Jun 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> it's an ID game through and through.


 
Thank fuck for that.


----------



## bmd (Oct 4, 2011)

It's coming, 7th Oct. Cannot wait.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

Problems with ATI drivers so you need to download the newest ones if that's your graphics card.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2011)

im very very inclined to buy this on xbox. looks amazing and i think my pc will struggle a bit.(fuck aint said that for a while!)

dave


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

It's got very good reviews if this is your thing.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2011)

read previews and umm yeah looks very very much like my bag, only real question is that or mw3 and can i wait long enough for the prices to tumble before getting one/both of em.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2011)

That looks ace. Particularly liked the mind control bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

Might get this for some gunho fps relief from the intensity of B3...


----------



## GB4 (Oct 5, 2011)

I loved Fallout 3 and Borderlands; reviews say this is a cross between the 2. This isn't as big as either; the first full review I read said the single player campaign lasted 14 hours (like Bulletstorm) and it's a lot more linear than it first appears. I spent 150 hours on F3 and more on Borderlands, so this looks like a big disappointment in that department. It also needs 8gb of disc space to load on a PS3...... i'm still going to buy it on Friday. I'll flog it back to Game if it's crap.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2011)

It looks a lot more shoot-em-up than Fallout and Borderlands to me. That puts me off a bit tbh. I liked just pottering about in the desert with no particular aim or purpose in both of those games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 6, 2011)

installing now......


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2011)

its real purdy , and a bit hard...

but that might be cos im a bit crap


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> its real purdy , and a bit hard...
> 
> but that might be cos im a bit crap


Yeah, my thoughts entirely. I've got it on 'Easy'. It's really not.  It does look great so far though - a good mix of frenetic action interspersed with a bit of buying/selling and driving round the wasteland. Looking forward to the driving/fighting bits.

Also, it reckons you should install it to your hardrive? Any point in this? It's usually a bit of a waste of time ime.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 8, 2011)

In the past games like halo have carefully put data onto the disk such that copying to hard disk doesn't make much difference.

ID have optimised it for hard disk play on the 360.


----------



## grit (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm really really enjoying this, played it for seven hours when it finished downloading.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2011)

Brandon Sheffield on Gamasutra tries quite hard to get some sense out of iD in terms of creative design, and has a bunch of people saying how mean he was in the comments... followed by lots of people saying "wait what how is this mean, most game blog interviews are PR pap and this isn't".

They do try to come out with the laziest crap.



> Todd Hollenshead: ...And when you look at Rage, regardless of what platform you're playing on, it is a game that doesn't look like any other game...
> 
> *I don't actually feel like it looks unlike every other game. It does kind of look like Borderlands or Fallout to me. I mean, I'm sure, when you really get into the tech, it looks different. But it does have a similar kind of look and feel.*
> 
> ...





> *Driving around the environments, I noticed these bandits are incredibly artistic. They've got art up on the walls, they're building structures and sculptures, and things like that. I feel like I'm going around and murdering an artist colony somehow.*
> 
> AC: Yeah. Someone pointed it out -- he asked me if any of the artists had ever been to Burning Man. And I was like, "No, but we looked at lot of Burning Man pictures, so we tried to get in the heads of these guys." And you're right, they're probably found artists. They found garbage and they thought hey, this looks light enough, let's take it to our place and decorate with it.
> 
> ...


i.e. "whatever, it looked cool"



> *You said there are some meaningful choices, but so far the choices were basically, "Save this guy, or don't save this guy" or "look for this, or don't look for it"; it was more like, "Do you want to have a mission, or do you not want to have a mission?"*
> 
> _...long rambling absolute non-answer..._


and


> *You've got some Southern dialects, and some British dialects, and others. Within the mythology of the world, what's that all about?*
> 
> TH: The bandit clans tend to be culturally homogeneous, so the Wasted Clan's thing, for example is that they're kind of punk rockish -- you've got the Union Jack and all that sort of stuff. We just really tried to create different types of enemies that were distinct enough in all sorts of different ways, so that they sound different, they act different, they have different weapons, they're in different locations, they do different things, they represent different challenges to the player, so that you really get a sense of, these guys are not just bandits generically. It's this, and they do that, kind of a thing.


"It's this, and they do that, kind of a thing." We have no design direction or consistency here. Some of them have Southern US accents and some have British accents and you know? It just sounded cool.

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6500/the_creative_intent_of_rage.php


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to agree with the criticisms of Rage, it's in my mind iD's worst game to date and that's precisely because they've foolishly sought to "update" their old skool fps style with pale imitations of rpg elements, piss poor driving bits that feel like they came from the imagination of a 5 year old and implemented with a physics engine from Beach Buggy on the Amiga. And don't get me started on "an open world" where you enter a door to a lair, fight your way through it to another door miles away from how you came in but upon exiting you come out the door you first entered, I mean what the fuck is this?

The artistic style is weak with no strong sense of cohesion just a lot of nonsense patched together in a world ripped off fallout and borderlands.

And all these criticisms without mentioning the elephant in the room that is the disgusting state of the PC release that had massive texture pop in and fuck all graphic options.

Going to give it another go for an hour before bed though.

iD have shat away any faith the pc gaming community had with them, one can only hope that their jump to consoles backfires as console gamers don't really give two fucks about what Carmack has put under the engine, the one thing that has always inflated iD's standing in the gaming world.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2011)

Does _anybody_ ever care about what a game has as an engine? Nobody ever gives two shits as long as it's good. Write it in Unity or Java if you like.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well certain engines allow certain things and have certain limitations so I guess yeah it matters but fundamentally if the game isn't good it isn't good.

Saying that I'm not minding Rage when I am just in the old skool shooting sections, it's an enjoyable if not exactly cutting edge experience, it's just the fact I'm constantly being dragged out of them to do shitty go from a to b pseudo rpg open world shite by a bunch of characters I find neither believable nor have fuck all reason to give a fuck for, as such I don't have a sense of what i;m doing in the world. Doom3 was able to be brilliant because although it was just old skool shooting, it was done brilliantly, was terrifying and really set a mood, sure the story was thin but it did the job of moving you forward and into another creepy section.

Also the fannies who cried about not being able to use a gun and a torch at the same time need shooting, it was what helped make the game!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2011)

Somebody said at the bottom of that post:


> The 'RPG' bit is a completely linear fetchquest joke and should have been left out entirely - as far as I can tell it's in there just to artificially extend the gameplay.


I've not played it, but it is sounding like that from what you and everybody else is saying. The interviewer gives them a bit of a rocket for the fact that it's all so linear and choice-free and, well, they dodge the question as to why (instead of saying something like "yeah actually we think linear quests are great and we did it deliberately"). It just sounds like they didn't really think about any of the elements and just stuffed in standard FPS bits.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Does _anybody_ ever care about what a game has as an engine? Nobody ever gives two shits as long as it's good. Write it in Unity or Java if you like.



Geeky types do but I'd bet good money your average gamer doesn't....


----------



## Sunray (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen the Stream forums for the PC version?

81 pages of people complaining about the bugs and glitches. Some of the bugs are shockingly unprofessional. I can understand complex ones getting through but stuff like the key bindings not staying saved?

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2154053

I was going to get this, but now I think I'll wait till they get somewhere down the line fixing these issues.  Might even wait till its cheaper.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 11, 2011)

thats ridiculous! its not like waiting 4 weeks would have hurt it.

dave


----------



## Voley (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't come across any bugs playing it yet. Some of the fighting bits are great - I'm in the Dead City atm and it's pretty damn spooky hearing VERY BIG THINGS crashing around out of sight as I blast ugly goblin-type things. The driving's not grabbed me hugely and the Fallout-bits are just a bit too Fallout-ey for me. It hasn't blown me away like I thought it would but I'm still enjoying it. Doesn't seem to be anything new, though, which is what I was expecting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2011)

dunno if its me , but i cant seem to get into it, it looks nice, its challenging but but as NVP says its not blowing me away.

but it might be because im just holding out for arkham city and nothing else of any genre will do


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 11, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Has anyone seen the Stream forums for the PC version?
> 
> 81 pages of people complaining about the bugs and glitches. Some of the bugs are shockingly unprofessional. I can understand complex ones getting through but stuff like the key bindings not staying saved?
> 
> ...


This seems to be absolutely standard for any AAA title these days. In fact, the bigger the release, the more bugs.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

T





Sunray said:


> Has anyone seen the Stream forums for the PC version?
> 
> 81 pages of people complaining about the bugs and glitches. Some of the bugs are shockingly unprofessional. I can understand complex ones getting through but stuff like the key bindings not staying saved?
> 
> ...



The issues being reported are largely due to AMD dropping the ball on the drivers. id isint without fault but there was a lot of bad luck there.


----------



## Voley (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmmph. The lack of autosave has just made me go back miles. Can't really be arsed fighting my way through Dead City again. Not overly impressed by all this tbh. Might flog my copy.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 12, 2011)

aye was just playing through the start bit of the Dead City, and whilst the scale of the monster (i've yet to fight) is awesome, the gameplay is pretty meh.

iD better not fuck up Doom 4 with this pseudo open world, shitty sense of aesthetics crap. Keep it scary, keep it dark, keep it linear and create an actual atmosphere.

the world of Rage might be graphically detailed but it lacks atmosphere, when you compare it to the likes of Stalker (the best) or Fallout 3 it's just miles behind.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that a decent open world FPS game is still out there itching to be made.

Fallout does it quite quite well but its too RPG and the engine and the wooden characters looks a heap of shit.


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2011)

Sold my copy of this in the end. I think it just tried to be too many different things: Doom, Fallout, and Borderlands all at once. Better off sticking to one thing and it's really a good idea to try something new not rehash other things that have been done loads of times before. Pity. I thought it looked great when I first heard of it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

this does not fill me with confidence

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/4824-Rage


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2012)

Well it was down to a tenner on amazon, so thought I'd take I take a punt, arrived this morning. 3 DVDs and a 22gig install...before steam needs to apply it's updates. Just as well hard disk space is cheap! Taps fingers.


----------



## grit (Jan 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Well it was down to a tenner on amazon, so thought I'd take I take a punt, arrived this morning. 3 DVDs and a 22gig install...before steam needs to apply it's updates. Just as well hard disk space is cheap! Taps fingers.



Its good fun and is definitely an ID game, worth a tenner, not the full price I paid.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2012)

It's very pretty, worried my aging CPU would struggle on max, but it's doing alright. Glad I've got a pad for driving bits. I've been playing to much Battlefield though, I put a burst into someone with an assault rifle and expect them to lay down and die, not keep coming.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 26, 2012)

i grabed it on amazon  to give  it a wirl

though i'm gonna iddqd it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 7, 2012)

bah   latest patch removes cheats

plus the graphics do render a bit oddly


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2012)

This is now available on Mac.


----------



## grit (Feb 9, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> bah latest patch removes cheats
> 
> plus the graphics do render a bit oddly


 
If you are talking about the texture refinement if you look around quickly, thats an out of character, bad design decision by Carmack (wow, never did I think I would type those words).


----------



## Sunray (Aug 19, 2012)

Got this on the cheap, some random amount like 5.74

. Finished it, its a bit crap really. It was fun enough, I liked the quad core powerups that in the background had that quad core shot sound. But the rest....

I can't believe >that< took them 5 years. What on earth were they doing? I genuinely think that the Source engine and Half Life 2 looks a lot nicer.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 20, 2012)

It's the first game I bought that actively repulsed me.

Horrible plot, filled with un-skippable dross from bland, no-mark, dull-as-fuck no-mark characters who I couldn't bring myself to give a fuck about. Fuck all in the way of interesting missions, fuck all in the way of weapons development, fuck all in the way of driving or meaningful / customisable car upgrades.

I kept on playing in the vain hope that SOMETHING INTERESTING WOULD HAPPEN then, at 10hrs or so, fuck me the 1ngle player mission's ended, there's fuck all multiplayer, and Nightmare is completely indistinguishable from Easy in terms of difficulty.

If I had a hard copy, I would've chewed it up and eaten it, just so I could throw it up and shit it out to demonstrate my raw contempt for the facile heap of liquid bollocks I splashed £28 or £35 on (can't remember, it was a Mac DL).

I've 'hidden' it in my Mac App Store DLs / Purchased page, because I don't want to be reminded of just how much raw, facile, pointless, driveling shit the game was.

Repellent.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool technology though


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 20, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Cool technology though


What technology?

Something like the RC explosive cars?

HELL YEAH build and drive an RC car that - without exception or fail - gets blown up ten fucking metres from the point at which it'd do any conceivable good, at any point in any mission other than the 2 (IIRC) points where you've got to drive one down a linear track to blow up a pre-determined stack of pre-determined explosive bins.

The mind control bolts?

HELL YEAH except every motherfucking time I shot some motherfucker with one of the fuckers, he got taken out within - literally - 0.01 seconds by the people around him who mystically twigged that he'd become mind controlled before I'd done motherfucking ANYTHING with him. Or else he was SO FAR AWAY from everyone else that he blew up before he could be used for anything, anyway.

Silent weapons? Wingdings, or whatever the fuck?

Don't think I used Wingdings for the whole game. No point in them, no need, why bother. Silent weapons? Fuck all advantage to be gained from them at any point during any stage of the game, so wtf are they doing there? By the end of the fucking game, I was still using - almost without exception - 2 weapons that I'd picked up within half an hour of starting the game (not including the 4 hours of rolling shit-spattered dull-as-fucked cinematic bollock screens I couldn't skip, which probably made it up to 10hrs 'game time' by that point.)


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 20, 2012)

You know what really, really got on my tits, over and above everything else?

STATIC iron sights. STATIC. Like, look through the sights, and there's no waver. No inaccuracy. It's just, like, 'pop!' You've shot that person who was bang in the middle of your sights.

Got a revolver? HELL! It's as accurate as your sniper rifle. If a little less expanded.

Compared to Borderlands, the weapons system in Rage struck me as *so* massively deficient that the kindest thing anyone could is strangle them with a disembowelled cat's entrails, then set them on fire, then throw them, steaming and coated in grenades, into the grinding gears of an explosive antimatter fucking up machine.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 20, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> What technology?


 
The graphics technology. The "megatexture" technique allows the artists to hand-paint every single surface in the game. If you pay attention, you will not see a single repeating texture anywhere. It is a beautiful game, and it runs at 60fps even on consoles. John Carmack is a programming genius and id tech 5 is a very sophisticated engine.

It's just a shame that the designers made such a boring game with it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 20, 2012)

Ohhh, and the po-faced seriousness of it all, too.

I appreciate this might be an opening for a good flaming, but you know what? I _liked _the humour in borderlands. I *loved* the overenthusiasm of the clap-traps, and the sense of self-ridicule that ran throughout the game. I enjoyed most of the characters, and characterisations, even when I'd got a bit bored of hearing e.g. Scooter shout 'gonna catch a ride!'

Whilst in Rage... Oh, god. They want me to take this shit seriously? They _seem to take this shit seriously themselves. _The characters just plod through never-ending dirges of dull-as-fuck bland and pointless monotony, driveling on about shit that no-one in their right mind gives a fuck about, and delaying the only bits with the potential to be any fun.

The characters and plotline are shit. Utterly shit. Utterly humorless. And yet there's no way you can skip them.

Bleh.

e2a:



Crispy said:


> The graphics technology. The "megatexture" technique allows the artists to hand-paint every single surface in the game. If you pay attention, you will not see a single repeating texture anywhere. It is a beautiful game, and it runs at 60fps even on consoles. John Carmack is a programming genius and id tech 5 is a very sophisticated engine.
> 
> It's just a shame that the designers made such a boring game with it.


Oh 

Yeah. OK. Think that's why I gave it a _second _star on the Mac App Store


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 20, 2012)

It seemed to be a throw back to '90s first person shooters, where kill baddies, find yellow key, progress to the next area sufficed for a plot. It also seemed like it couldn't decide if it was going to be tongue in cheek like Fallout, or depressingly gritty like Metro 2033/S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and decided that 'dull' was the mid point between the two.

I brought it in one of the Steam sales, if I'd paid full price for it I'd have been cross.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 27, 2012)

Got it out of curiosity - was on offer in Sainsbury's.

Thought it was lots of fun, good semi-cartoony action game with some nice weapons and widgets (I found the bomb cars, wingdings and sentry bots to be especially fun and useful).

Texture load-in times were a little annoying but otherwise very pretty with a lovely hand-painted look to everything.  Bit anti-climatic at the end, though.  I was expecting to have to take on some kind of massive mofo but it never happened.


----------

